# rabbit hutch loft ventilation help needed please



## bolton (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi everyone. I have a large rabbit hutch loft in a netted aviary for a pair of racers.

Roughly half of the hutches mesh front is covered with ply because I have put a board on the front swing down door that will act as a landing platform. The hutch is split equally into three, with the sleeping areas being on the left and right sides and a "corridor" in the middle. 

Should I put a vent(s) on the back of the hutch to allow a "through" passage for the air? because I think it may circulate into each sleeping area if I don't(the definition of draught and adequate ventilation is a bit confusing!) or would it be okay as it is?

I know a picture would be easier but my camera was nicked last week.

I'll post a pic of the finished loft and aviary when the insurance company cough up.  

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There should be passage of air on all sides, but not so that they can get wet from rain. If you only have air passage on opposite sides, then you will have air drafts, and that is not good for pigeons. Make sure all netting is 1/4 inch hardware cloth, not chicken wire. Chicken wire can be used to divide any opening within the loft iteself.


----------

